# tire la chevillette et la bobinette cherra (choir)



## Cecilio

Bonjour. Je ne comprends pas le verb "cherra" dans cette phrase (extraite d'un conte de Perrault):

"-Tire la chevillette,la bobinette cherra".

Qu'este-ce que ça veut dire?


(S'il vous plait, corregez mes erreurs!).


----------



## lpfr

Es una frase clásica.
  El verbo es "choir" (caer). "Cherra" es el futuro.
  La bobinette es una pieza de un a cerradura.


----------



## Cecilio

Merci beaucoup. Alors, le verb "choir" non s'use-t-il dans la langue contemporaine?


----------



## Tina.Irun

choir (verbe intransitif) 
S'emploie surtout à l'infinitif et au participe passé (chu). 
= Tomber [Littéraire]. Synonyme chuter

Exacto, casi no se utiliza. Ha sido sustituido por "tomber /chuter".


----------



## Paquita

Raymond Devos a fait avec ce verbe "choir" un sketch inoubliable... Disfrutad

y la conjugación completa pero totalmente inútil 
.


----------



## Tina.Irun

Paquit& said:


> Raymond Devos a fait avec ce verbe "choir" un sketch inoubliable... Disfrutad


 
Bravísimo. Debemos aconsejar los textos de Raymond Devos al que le guste el francés. ¡Es un gran disfrute (por lo menos para mí)!
(Je précise qu'il était belge, comme beaucoup d'artistes de langue française).


----------



## Yul

Bonjour Cecilio,

à ta demande: 

(S'il vous plait, corregez mes erreurs!).
*(S'il vous plaît, corrigez mes erreurs!) *

Qu'este-ce que ça veut dire?
*Qu'est-ce que ça veut dire?*

Alors, le verb "choir" non s'use-t-il dans la langue contemporaine?
*Alors , le verbe "choir" ne s'emploie plus dans la langue contemporaine? 

*
Yul


----------



## GURB

Hola
Excellent Paquita. Vous trouvez pas que depuis qu'elle est devenue modératrice elle s'améliore encore! Allez Paquita!
En tout cas tu m'as bien fait marrer avec le sketch de Devos. On en redemande. Il te reste à le traduire pour nos amis qui ne maîtriseraient pas bien notre langue. A trois vous devriez y arriver! Cecilio est impatient d'en savoir plus.
Amusez-vous bien.


----------



## Luis Saiz

Cecilio said:


> Bonjour. Je ne comprends pas le verb "cherra" dans cette phrase (extraite d'un conte de Perrault):
> 
> "-Tire la chevillette,la bobinette cherra".
> 
> Qu'este-ce que ça veut dire?
> 
> 
> (S'il vous plait, corregez mes erreurs!).


 

Erreurs?   Je ne vois que   *verb,  que naturalmente, es  *verbe,*


----------



## Paquita

GURB said:


> On en redemande.


 
Qu'à cela ne tienne.. après "choir", passons à "ouir"
- sketche
- et conjugaison (pour les sceptiques ...)

Que sigas disfrutando y los demás contigo.


----------



## mycastel

*Nueva pregunta*
*hilos unidos*​
Tire la chevillette, et la bobinette cherra  cual es la traducciòn de esta frase???!!! por favor


----------



## fredinmad

Hola,

Sacado de una traducción del cuento: 



> Tira de la aldaba y el cerrojo caerá.



fuente


----------



## Omix

Bonjour à tous,
Je suis en train de lire "Recherche gran-mère désespérément" de Janine Bloissard. Le concierge d'un résidence privé ouvre la grille qui ferme l'endroit et on peut lire la phrase suivante:* Il tire la chevillette et la bobinette cherre.* En castillan: Tira de la clavijilla y..... je ne sais pas continuer. J'ai trouvé le verbe cherrer, mais pas la traduction. Vous puvez m'aider? Merci a l


----------



## Paquita

Omix said:


> J'ai trouvé le verbe cherrer,



Ojo...

Cherrer existe, en efecto http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/cherrer
Pero en tu frase el verbo es choir, 
He unido tu pregunta a otra existente, léela desde el principio para entender la expresión y el post anterior para la traducción.
Es una cita adaptada de la caperucita roja.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonsoir,

Mi mensaje desapareció .
Decía más o menos lo mismo que Paquit& pero preguntaba si había un error en tu texto (_cherr*e*_ por _cherr*a*_) o es invención de un supuesto presente por parte del autor. Confirma por favor, porque si es invención del autor la traducción se complica.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Paquita

Creo que es invención voluntaria, por esto dije "cita adaptada": los dos verbos están en presente, es decir que el portero hace en la realidad lo que la abuela aconsejaba en imperativo (tire) y en futuro de consecuencia (cherra) a su nietecita. No veo ninguna complicación. ¿O sí?

*edit:*
Para traducir la idea hace falta utilizar exactamente las palabras habituales del cuento para que el lector capte la alusión (salvo el sujeto, por supuesto, que creo que se debe expresar: "Él tira de la aldaba y el cerrojo cae").


----------



## Omix

Bonsoir Paquita: la phrase juste du livre est: *Il tire la chevillette et la bobinette cherre. *J'ai lu depuis le debut mais je ne parviens à comprendre la phrase avec cette traduction, parce que la bobinette on dirait un moteur pour ouvrir la porte.


----------



## Paquita

> La « chevillette » est une petite cheville de porte qui peut être bloquée de l'intérieur, si bien qu'un visiteur ne pourra pas la retirer et ouvrir la porte.
> 
> La « bobinette » est une pièce de bois mobile, maintenue contre le  battant d'une porte par une cheville, et qui tombe quand on enlève  celle-ci pour ouvrir la porte
> 
> 
> 
> La formule veut donc dire, en utilisant des accessoires actuels : « tourne la poignée, la porte s'ouvrira »


http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tire_la_chevillette,_la_bobinette_cherra

Pero no busques imágenes de estos dos objetos que son invención de Charles Perrault: http://www.bm-lyon.fr/expo/virtuelles/chaperon/txttirel.html



> Voilà des mots  qui n’ont pas de sens et une expression qui tient de la formule magique.  C’est Perrault qui l’invente et qui d’ailleurs invente aussi  cette  étrange fermeture. Avec ce vocabulaire fantaisiste, il donne à son récit  un caractère ancien et enfantin (en fait, bobine et bobinoir existent  mais servent à la couture ou à la dentelle et la chevillette est un  instrument du relieur).



¿Te parece más claro?


----------



## Paquita

Una rápida búsqueda en google permite ver que no hay UNA fórmula para esta frase sino varias...entre ellas:
http://www.profesorenlinea.cl/primysgdo/cuentos/caperucitaroja.html


> Tira de la cuerda y caerá            el pestillo.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Re...,

Decía que se complica la traducción porque se trataría de adaptar a su vez en español una fórmula fijada en un cuento para que evoque automáticamente a Caperucita, como lo hace en nuestras mentes francesas.
Pero también me di cuenta (después) de que en español no hay expresión fijada... pues nada, no hay guiño posible.


----------



## Omix

Merci à tous,
J'ai trouvé ce lien pour éclaircir graphiquement la phrase "tirer la chevillette et la bobinette cherre" 
http://www.google.es/url?sa=i&rct=j...g69HUqf0y7v2nmpDeZsio6FA&ust=1393231581022515


----------

